# [iTunes] Kopieren auf einen anderen PC



## elmyth (23. August 2006)

Guten Tag,

ich benutze selber kein iTunes, möchte aber etwas für einen Freund erfragen.
Dieser nutzt zum abspielen von Musik usw. ausschließlich iTunes, hat also auch einige Zeit in das Anlegen von Playlists investiert und auch viele Songs via iTunes gekauft.
Nun möchte er sich einen neuen PC kaufen und möchte nicht bloß die mp3s auf seinen neuen PC kopieren, sondern wenn möglich auch alle Playlists und was dazu gehört.
Hat sich damit vielleicht schon jemand auseinandergesetzt?

Gruß
MMM


----------

